
Pepper the robot to don Buddhist robe for its new funeral services role - Geekette
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/08/16/business/pepper-the-robot-to-don-buddhist-robe-for-its-new-funeral-services-role/
======
Geekette
A better video of Pepper in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce5cPawxFUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce5cPawxFUs)

